# a boxer shih tzu?



## christeeners (Mar 25, 2006)

i am adopting a boxer shih tzu puppy on thursday--from the pictures he looks weeks old with his eyes closed and all  i have tried looking for pictures of a boxer/shih tzu mix and have had no luck. does anyone know if they would grow out to be around the average size of the typical boxer? very excited to find out!


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

The thing about a mix is you just never know. I don't think the shih tzu part will allow it to be too big. This dog could end up looking like just about anything. :lol It will be interesting. I can't believe someone allowed those two breeds to mix. Where are you adopting the puppy from? I hope they are not allowing him to leave his mom too soon. They really need to be with their mom and littermates for at the very least 8 weeks. They learn about how to act socially and emotionally with their mom and littermates. I hope you post pictures when you adopt him/her?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have seen the same mix in my local paper's classifieds... I guess it is more common than I thought... I also saw a shih tzu british bulldog mix listed.. now that would be cute...
I couldn't find a picture but I did find someplace online someone calling them a "Box-a-Shiht"... hehe


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Trying to imagine in my head.. hmm, well shi-tzus are already pug nosed like boxers so it will probably be something medium built, shaggy, pug nosed and super cute


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

David1976 said:


> I have seen the same mix in my local paper's classifieds... I guess it is more common than I thought... I also saw a shih tzu british bulldog mix listed.. now that would be cute...
> I couldn't find a picture but I did find someplace online someone calling them a "Box-a-Shiht"... hehe


It interested you mention the box a shiht. That is probably a joke they are making but the subject reminds me of the new trend in designer breeds. They seem to be mixing a lot of breeds with poodles coming up with all sorts of mixed breeds they are claiming are new breeds when in reality they are nothing more then mutts they are selling for high prices. People need to watch out for these backyard breeders who have no business breeding.

The only responsible breeder is someone who is occasionally breeding to make the breed better. They do this by do medical checks for genetic defects. They also never make money off of breeding, they are very particular about who takes the dog and have your sign a contract that says at anytime in the dogs life if you can't keep them to bring them back to them. And they always spay and neuter pet quality dogs.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh my... I hope the Shih-Tzu was the male and not the other way around... OUCH!

edit: and I'm wondering how the heck it would reach if the male was a Shih-Tzu... :lol


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

maggiemae84 said:


> Oh my... I hope the Shih-Tzu was the male and not the other way around... OUCH!
> 
> edit: and I'm wondering how the heck it would reach if the male was a Shih-Tzu... :lol


Look at your mind floating around the gutter you should be ashamed of yourself.

Okay I thought the same thing.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol girl, you know you did :lol


----------



## christeeners (Mar 25, 2006)

the mother is oddly enough the 12 pound shih tzu!


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

maggiemae84 said:


> :lol girl, you know you did :lol


 :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

christeeners said:


> the mother is oddly enough the 12 pound shih tzu!


 :um :doh I know they're probably adorable, but seriously...obviously no one was thinking about the health of that poor dog. She could have died giving birth to puppies (potentially) the size of boxer pups. Not to mention how much nutrients she had to pump out while they were in the womb, and now out. I pray to god none of those dogs are the size of boxer pups! Huge size difference...huge. That's terrible.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Absolutely Maggie. It's most likely someone who didn't spay their dog and ended up with an oops litter. What a shame. How many dogs have to die before people get a clue?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

So he's a "box-a-shiht"? Guess that's better than being a bulldog/Shih Tsu mix ("bull-shiht").


----------



## christeeners (Mar 25, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAA


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Well did you bring the pup home? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## cuz2izbettathan1 (Nov 18, 2011)

christeeners said:


> i am adopting a boxer shih tzu puppy on thursday--from the pictures he looks weeks old with his eyes closed and all  i have tried looking for pictures of a boxer/shih tzu mix and have had no luck. does anyone know if they would grow out to be around the average size of the typical boxer? very excited to find out!


Hi I actually have a ****Box and hes 37 lbs. Best150 bucks we ever spent he is a very gd dog 
D


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Nonamia said:


> It interested you mention the box a shiht. That is probably a joke they are making but the subject reminds me of the new trend in designer breeds. They seem to be mixing a lot of breeds with poodles coming up with all sorts of mixed breeds they are claiming are new breeds when in reality they are nothing more then mutts they are selling for high prices. People need to watch out for these backyard breeders who have no business breeding.
> 
> The only responsible breeder is someone who is occasionally breeding to make the breed better. They do this by do medical checks for genetic defects. They also never make money off of breeding, they are very particular about who takes the dog and have your sign a contract that says at anytime in the dogs life if you can't keep them to bring them back to them. And they always spay and neuter pet quality dogs.


^^^^^^^^^
I agree with you, Nonamia Well said, mate!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Jnmcda0 said:


> So he's a "box-a-shiht"? Guess that's better than being a bulldog/Shih Tsu mix ("bull-shiht").


:b:b :teeth :teeth :teeth


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Nonamia said:


> Absolutely Maggie. It's most likely someone who didn't spay their dog and ended up with an oops litter. What a shame. How many dogs have to die before people get a clue?


Absolutely agree, they need to stop breeding these "designer" dogs and desex all pets not being used for breeding. The only people that should be allowed to breed dogs at all are Fully registered, ethical, responsible, reputable breeders. 
Those who are not interested in breeding for the betterment of the breed, who won't test their dogs for genetic hereditary health problems or defects, get fully registered by the approriate canine regulatory association in their country. Have no right or business owning or breeding dogs IMO


----------



## travis7454 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a boxer mix with shih tzu and he is the best dog i have ever had!


----------



## travis7454 (Oct 19, 2012)

http://postimage.org/image/tns9vyiqd/


----------



## Mkirwan (Sep 8, 2021)

christeeners said:


> i am adopting a boxer shih tzu puppy on thursday--from the pictures he looks weeks old with his eyes closed and all  i have tried looking for pictures of a boxer/shih tzu mix and have had no luck. does anyone know if they would grow out to be around the average size of the typical boxer? very excited to find out!


----------



## Mkirwan (Sep 8, 2021)

I have a 4 year old Pitbull Boxer Shih tzu mix dog named Claire! She was picked up as a street dog with her mom (Pitbull Boxer mix) and Dad (Shih Tzu) and 8 other siblings. None of the 9 puppies look anything alike. Note: I did have her dna tested because I really questioned the breed info. The test came back showing she is in fact Pitbull Boxer and 50% shih tzu. 

While it may seem like a strange combination, she is the best dog we have ever had. She is 26 pounds, does not shed, is very loyal and protective of her people and home. She also loves to play and snuggle. Her favorite thing is tug of war and you can forget winning as she definitely has the lock jaw of the pit bull.

Claire was easy to potty train. She is a great patrol dog! In fact, we had to put a beware of dog sign up as she will bite if a stranger comes on our property. She is a great hunter and does eat what she catches (yuck)! 

Claire is absolutely fantastic with my grandkids, all kids for that matter. She does not like other female dogs but will play with male dogs. Note, she is definitely the alfa dog in all situations. She even keeps my male doberman grand puppy in check! 

So far we have not had any health issues with Claire!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mkirwan said:


> I have a 4 year old Pitbull Boxer Shih tzu mix dog named Claire! She was picked up as a street dog with her mom (Pitbull Boxer mix) and Dad (Shih Tzu) and 8 other siblings. None of the 9 puppies look anything alike. Note: I did have her dna tested because I really questioned the breed info. The test came back showing she is in fact Pitbull Boxer and 50% shih tzu.
> 
> While it may seem like a strange combination, she is the best dog we have ever had. She is 26 pounds, does not shed, is very loyal and protective of her people and home. She also loves to play and snuggle. Her favorite thing is tug of war and you can forget winning as she definitely has the lock jaw of the pit bull.
> 
> ...


That is a cute dog.  Did you join this forum to try to sell her?


----------

